# Nato On Seiko



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Resurected this 6139 6002 from given to me from a friend ( http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...?showtopic=5781 )...Took a donor watch from the States to do it though...Still the whole lot came to less than Â£30









It runs a bit slow and the day wheel is missaligned but Im ok with it. The inner bezel works too







...Went to see PG yesterday and he gave me this NATO which suits it well I think...Very colourfull









I do have the original bracelet which it quite rare apparently but it is sized way too small for me







you know the large clip of the deployant 'bit' , can you get longer ones?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I know nothing about the bracelet Jason - sorry.

Nice watch though. Seeing that strap reminded me of one I have been given for my new Seiko.

http://wrist-watch.info/royaloak/strap.JPG

Do you think it would go with the yellow dial


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Do you think it would go with the yellow dial


Why not









Great thing about NATOs is you can change them quickly and the variety of them ...Its surprising how a strap change can jaz up a watch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I do have the original bracelet which it quite rare apparently but it is sized way too small for me


 Aaagh! It's fate









Just this morning I was think about these 6139....see my post in Jap forum.









Hope you included that bracelet in my parcel of goodies thats on ots way to me Jason.









I'm *really* not sure about a Nato on this watch....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Great thing about NATOs is you can change them quickly


 Good job too.....take it off


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Good job too.....take it off


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

argh!A regimental Nato


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> argh!A regimental Nato


 What - mine?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No Jason's


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> No Jason's


 OK then


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

I find it offensive


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You find the strap offensive,the watch or the thread?


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm offended that someone has taken a classic Seiko Chronograph and put such a hideous strap on it.

To me, thats like putting a roof rack on a Ferrari.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just Jason probably!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

But Ferrari's have no boot space,a roof rack would be practical


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...?showtopic=5781 )


Hmmm

Having studied the photo in greater detail, I see now what the poster was trying to achieve.

The way the colours somehow correspond with with aspects of the watch itself.

The yellow, red and blue do seem to somehow compliment the subtle colours of the Seiko.

Having said that.

It's still *****.

Put the original bracelet back on you hethan.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> It's still shite.
> 
> Put the original bracelet back on you hethan


Im glad you could see the artistic coordination and colour matching...I must be reading too many cosmo magasines...









I would put the original bracelet back on if it wasnt sized for an anorexic child and wasnt on its way to West Sussex...Hope it fits you OK Hawkey


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

can someone explain to me why nato straps have a second bit of nylon? I must be missing something as its purpose eludes me.Also way the folded end sits on the side of the wrist kept catching on things (well for me at least ) was inconvenient so I cut it off ,I gather RAF style , IMVHO it looks and feels much better with the buckle on the opposite side to the watch .Ok it takes allsorts, shall I get my coat.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The only reason I can see Mac is that the extra piece fixes the watch head in position, without it the watch could 'slide' along the strap...There may be other reasons too...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

your probably right but surely that should only happen if the strap was loose fitting

and under those circumstances the watch would still move even if it stayed in the

same position relative to the strap,possibly a case of someone on government

commitee thinking it was a great idea putting an order in without trying it out in the real world.This has gone for the last 32 years I`ve been in the health service,you should try the chairs the get for our residents to sit in.

"Cats are`t really small its just an illusion,the`re always far away,they all know

the`re the size of tigers,I worry how big tigers really are."

Charles Debruyne.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The reason the second bit of nylon is there, is so if a springbar fails, then you won't lose the watch. On a normal strap, when a bar fails, your watch falls off.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

On a normal flat one piece it would not fall off if one bar broke


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESL said:


> The reason the second bit of nylon is there, is so if a springbar fails, then you won't lose the watch. On a normal strap, when a bar fails, your watch falls off.


 I agree with Alex a normal RAF style nato will still hold your watch if one bar goes.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> I agree with Alex a normal RAF style nato will still hold your watch if one bar goes


Ok so the question still stands; why is there a second piece of nylon on a nato strap.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

jasonm said:


> The only reason I can see Mac is that the extra piece fixes the watch head in position, without it the watch could 'slide' along the strap...










...









On the skin or worn over clothing, it will keep the watch from moving around the wrist...







...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it not to stop the case back from touching the skin ? .


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It would not touch the skin with a normal one piece would it?If worn over a cuff would it touch cloth


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll shut up then.







It's too late and I'm tired.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi namaste, but as I mentioned earlier surely that only works if the strap is tight

enough otherwise it would still move round the wrist. The two piece would only

keep the watch in the same place relative to the buckle maybe thats the answer.

However I have found from experiance that the folds of the RAF style round the

watch pins are enough to hold it in place,possibly its just MOD overkill


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry Roy I`ll shut up


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No I insist, I'll shut up.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

NO I`LL SHUT UP


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ok,


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I'll just go on my own then... listen carefully to this, I just made it up and makes a lot of sense to me!









The strap we all know as NATO, is meant to be worn in 2 positions:

position 1: single spring bar failure secure strap. The way we all wear it.

position 2: Imagine you are in a demanding outdoor enviroanment and handle lots of equipment, some heavy, and that your watch is at risk from taking a serious beating. The long end of the strap goes through the springbars OVER the face of the watch, and the short extension goes on the back. The long end protects the crystal, and the short end is in contact with the skin, otherwise the metal of the case back would slide along and around the wrist.

Simple!









OK, nurse, time for my ECT...









Fool, Madman, Of course, just ask Alex!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

oops! forgot to take my medicine again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks Namaste tthat makes sense.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> your probably right but surely that should only happen if the strap was loose fitting
> 
> and under those circumstances the watch would still move even if it stayed in the
> 
> ...


 Oh no.

You're involved in care homes?

Please say it's not so


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

no I work in small psychiatric unit for the recovering mentally ill.A job I enjoy and

do despite how it may appear take seriously.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have the answer! And it's boring! Nato RAF style pictured below. See how the strap wraps around the buckle and then about a inch and a half is welded back onto itself also incororating the wires.

Now imagine that weld fails and the strap pieces come away from each other. Theres nothing to stop the strap (in theroy) working loose, the buckle falling away and the strap being lost (esp if it's worn over the sleve and there isn't enough unused strap to secure into the loops properly.

Now with the extra piece as we know it extends under the watch head and is secured by another loop, so assuming that welded loop doesn't give way if the above scenario does happen the watch head will in effect prevent the strap working loose.

Hope that's clear.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

And with the extra piece


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

here's the diagrame from the def stans. Note the new standard of 20mm


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

You lost me there Tips, but it's late, I'll have another look tomorrow. It always looks easier to me when I just talk out of my arse.

Sorry about the ECT joke Mac. Nice to have you on the forum and I wouldn't want to show no respect, sir, certainly not on a first encounter! It was just a







to some of my previous posts that came with the same caveat. I know phuKol about watches so most of the time it's not worth trying to make sense of it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No worries Namaste I was just concerned Mr.C. might be bothered sometimes people are.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PgTips thanks now I really do think I understand







: (what WAS my original question














)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> no I work in small psychiatric unit for the recovering mentally ill.A job I enjoy and
> 
> do despite how it may appear take seriously.


 No offence - good on you.

Just after visiting a friend in respite care. I'm disabled, but my friend more. The day staff at this place are great, but night crew sound real lazy b'stards. My friend got into bother for pressing her buzzer during the f'king night. Ban private care homes - end of.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Paul sorry to hear about your friend,I`d best not comment on private care

homes.

Mac.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,

What is the lug width on the Seiko?Let me know,I can have a delve through my straps box see if I have anything that will fit


----------

